# bipods or shooting sticks?



## coyotekidd

Considering mounting a bipod on my rifle but can't decide if carrying a pair of shooting sticks would be better. I've considered the pros and cons of each but I may have missed something. If someone has some insight/opinion it would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## El Gato Loco

Personally I think shooting sticks will adapt to different terrain better, and they do offer a little bit more side to side movement without having to pick them up. With that being said, they bug the crap out of me so I mounted a 12-25" swivel harris bipod on my AR. Still trying to decide which I like best but I think they are both worth owning. Then you can adjust depending on how you're hunting.


----------



## coyotekidd

I looked at the harris w/swivel. Let me know how it works out for you.


----------



## El Gato Loco

coyotekidd said:


> I looked at the harris w/swivel. Let me know how it works out for you.


I will for sure. I will tell you that the 13.5 - 27 did not work out for me. Too tall for prone, and too tall at max height for sitting and I really don't like the fine tuning on these things. I sent that back for the 12-25" and it's MUCH better. Quick setup in both prone and sitting (I am 5'10"). No field test with this new one yet, but I think it will work well.

Springs are noisy as heck though. I am looking at making the whole setup a bit more quiet.

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## phil

I've tried the mono and bipod,not sold on either one. Mainly because doesn't match all shooting positions, heights. The mono was too short, as was the bipod.Is anything available to match all our shooting needs? I'm considering a bog-pod monopod,adjusts from 22-68", weighs just 12 oz., advertised in Cabelas shooting magazine.


----------



## caffee

Bipods are good if u are going to lay on your belly. but shoting sticks i think are better. they can adjust to different heights. no added weight to your rifle, which is a good thing. around here some guys hood shoot, which takes away from the sport. we get alot of snow around here, so sticks is the way to go.


----------



## GritGuy

Sticks hands down for me, had the pods for years and finally got tired of the weight and the in use ability of them all the time.
Sticks are much lighter and versitile for me and adjust to different terrain much quicker.


----------



## Huntinfool

I agree with GritGuy sticks seem to work better for me faster to utilize and easier to get in position to shoot.

I have a Harris bi-pod but I only use it to take pics of the gun! Works great for that!LOL!

~HF~


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I make my own sticks from old tent poles or you can pickup tent pole kits for a little bit of nothing. I cut them down and make the sticks to fit my needs. Some sticks piece, a of rubber and alittle flat paint. Leaves more money for ammo and other things.


----------



## coyotekidd

Bigdrowdy1,

Good idea! MIght have to give that a try.


----------



## 223 WSSM

I had knee surgery at the end of Sept, and Pa Bear season is in Nov. I enjoy Bear hunting more than anything so i didn't want to miss it. I was worried about how well I would be able to get around and climb the mountain sides. I decided I needed 2 use a walking stick and figured I would make a walking stick/shooting sticks. 
I took a piece of oak scrap from my saw mill, some vet wrap (used on horse or cattle's legs) from my vet box, a #10 bolt with a nylon lock nut (from my brother's garage), two 3" deck screws, one ponytail holder (my wife's), and i bought a roll of camo tape.
One half of the shooting stick I left longer so I could use it as a walkin stick. I used the vet wrap to make a soft handle and a nice soft rest for my gun. I drilled a hole in each stick then ran the deck screws up in them. after that I cut the heads of the screws so that the metal tips will dig into the ice or mud. I slide the ponytail holder down towards the bottom of the shooting stick when i walk so they stay closed up and don't "smack" together. 
They r cheap, easy, and saved my knee!!!! Kris Mankey


----------



## Songdog

I have a pair of cabela's brand bipods and they are great for me and my style of hunting.


----------



## El Gato Loco

Kris,

Great idea! Hiking stick and shooting stick all in one. I like it! My predator snyper styx don't do much for holding up my 240lb frame. Works great for my gun, just not for me.


----------



## AdamK

If you hunt in snow, shooting sticks work great, they stand on their own. I use a Cabelas Turkey Lounger Chair (very comfortable) and my Stoney Point sticks. Stab them in the snow, rest the rifle on shoulder and start calling.


----------



## coyote101

check out the ones available by primos,(the trigger sticks,monpods and bipods) have a short version and a tall version.
I'm sure different taste for different terain.East vs West, Have use the harris bipod,not likeing the adjustment each time for terain here in the northeast.With the trigger stick it's just a squeeze of the trigger and it raises and lowers to your needs.Also has a rubber strap to hold your rifle in position,so you don't need to hold the trigger stick at all times.


----------



## poe

I like my bipod for the reason that I can fold up the legs and when Im not using it its pretty much out of the way. Then If I need my bipod it takes only seconds to pull the legs down. I used to carry shooting sticks but to many times I had deer jump up when I was walking with me shooting sticks in my hand and my rifle on my back. I can see however them being good if you like a walking stick I just prefer the Bipod.


----------



## autumnrider

We have decided on the sticks. For tight and up close hunting like we do, sticks seem to work better. Sticks hold our guns at ready and if the dawg/cat shows left or right of the direction that the gun is pointed, you can just swing the gun and the stick stays out of the way. 50yrds and less, with a shotgun, you dont have to be near as exact as with a rifle. We use our turkey vest that have a built in seat and i have a device attached to the shoulder strap of the vest that holds the but of the gun up. You move maybe an inch to the shoulder and you are ready to fire.


----------



## wilded

Sticks or portable bipod. Nothing attached to rifle.


----------



## BarelyTame

Well, this is an eyeopener! I was about to buy a bipod, but now I think I'll buy or make a set of sticks to start out. Thanks for all the comments!


----------



## wilded

here is a deal I ran across on some good shooting sticks. 
Johnny Stewart Quik-Shot Predator Shooting Stick - MidwayUSA


----------



## Tony Tebbe

Shooting sticks...hands down! No way to easily swing a gun on a running coyote with a bipod attached to it. Even more important is setting up on hills. Most bipods limit your upward/downward ability for shooting. A person can only hunker down so much to get the uphill shot.

I've always used homemade sticks. Built many of them and currently use a pair of fiberglass electric fence posts that I got at the farm supply store for $2. But....I purchased a Vanguard Bipod 2 from allpredatorcalls.com as a gift, for a buddy of mine. I was extremely impressed with them for a $24 set of sticks. Will be buying myself a set.

Tony


----------



## medicsnoke

223 WSSM said:


> I had knee surgery at the end of Sept, and Pa Bear season is in Nov. I enjoy Bear hunting more than anything so i didn't want to miss it. I was worried about how well I would be able to get around and climb the mountain sides. I decided I needed 2 use a walking stick and figured I would make a walking stick/shooting sticks.
> I took a piece of oak scrap from my saw mill, some vet wrap (used on horse or cattle's legs) from my vet box, a #10 bolt with a nylon lock nut (from my brother's garage), two 3" deck screws, one ponytail holder (my wife's), and i bought a roll of camo tape.
> One half of the shooting stick I left longer so I could use it as a walkin stick. I used the vet wrap to make a soft handle and a nice soft rest for my gun. I drilled a hole in each stick then ran the deck screws up in them. after that I cut the heads of the screws so that the metal tips will dig into the ice or mud. I slide the ponytail holder down towards the bottom of the shooting stick when i walk so they stay closed up and don't "smack" together.
> They r cheap, easy, and saved my knee!!!! Kris Mankey


very nice. thanks for the tip


----------



## badger

Stoney Point sticks for me. I put a bipod on the rifle and leave it set up on my picnic table while I'm watching the Packers on tv during our deer hunt but other than that it's sticks or nothing.


----------



## Teamroper

Portable bipod-hands down. I went through the same dilema a while back and went with the adjustable bipod (which I already owned). Case in point. Had a coyote coming at me head on at 40 yds. Waited for him to stop because there was a super-dense headrow right below me that I figured he would try to come through. Wrong. He made an immediate left and started for the top end of the headrow. Had to move my bipod at least three times in fifteen seconds to get a good shot. The whole time I could constantly move the bipod position for a new shot. I couldn't have done that with a mounted bipod (unless the swivel type). Homemade or factory, I don't think you could go wrong with one.


----------



## Tka250

You can always make a cheap pair of sticks to see how you like them. I started with a bipod, and still have a small one on, more for ease in putting my rifle on the ground. I usually carry sticks, and like them, but found this year they were tough to use in the deep snow, so I also bought a short triggerstick monopod. It worked well, but found if I am calling it is impossible to balance the rifle at ready and call at the same time.


----------



## Huntinfool

Tka250 said:


> You can always make a cheap pair of sticks to see how you like them. I started with a bipod, and still have a small one on, more for ease in putting my rifle on the ground. I usually carry sticks, and like them, but found this year they were tough to use in the deep snow, so I also bought a short triggerstick monopod. It worked well, but found if I am calling it is impossible to balance the rifle at ready and call at the same time.


Yeah this makes good sense. I have a mono-pod that is sharp I stick it in the ground and it holds the rifle steady while in waiting mode!

~HF~


----------



## yotes my r25

i have a bipod mounted on my r25 they are 12-25 and i sit on the ground iam 6.2 have no problem with um less i have to carry to


----------



## Midnightsniper

I only use shooting sticks now.
Only bad thing is something else to carry.


----------



## Bruce

I use a simple walking stik that i painded black and I put the barrle threw the handle loop and adjust to the right height then put my elbows on my knee's for a solid rest. it works great. I started with it out of cheepness but wouldnt trade for the best bipod now, I like the mobility of one leg. try it you might like it. Bruce


----------



## Bruce

oh also it hangs on my gun while walking or I can use it for walking, and when I shoot a coyote I put the back feet threw the loop and twist it up and pack it over my shoulder. now how much would you pay. $9.99 Bruce


----------



## tjc1230

I like to run and gun so a shooting stick works best for me. I bought a trigger stick and love it.


----------



## NevadaGuy

When I was a government trapper we called and shoot coyotes all year long when ever and where ever we saw or called them. We tried everything that we could think of to make a steady shot. Fixed bipods did not work for us as we where a horse back a lot and the did not fit in saddle scabbards. Everyone of us used some kind of stick system as they were more versatile and most of shots we took were from a sitting position. Especially when calling I like to get up on the side of a hill a little to call when possible and long legged sticks were needed to support the rifle. In my case the bottom line was I just did not like things hanging off of my swift. Which ever system you chose, chose you must for it is a necessary evil as coyotes in reality are a small target.


----------



## bayloryote

I like shooting stix because bipods add alot of weight to the rifle if you do alot of walking. Stix can be carried easy and are generally less expensive, especially if you build your own.


----------



## Turbo

I made my sticks out of some 3/8 stainless steal some rubber with 3/8 holes drilled through and rubber grommets. I cut the stainless to the sizes I wanted sitting on the ground and in a small game chair. Tapped the 3/8 stainless with a 5/16 fine thread tap and cut the heads of some 5/16 #24 bolts and threaded them in the tubes till tight and tack welded them. Rapped the top with some old rubber tube to soften the tops for the gun and rapped in camo cloth tape, done. I know it sounds like a lot of work, but it really isn't. check out the pics.

View attachment 504

View attachment 506

View attachment 507

View attachment 508


----------



## youngdon

Shooting stix work best for me, I have a pair of the fold up stoney points have used them for 15yrs. i have replaced the elastic in them twice now, but they still work. I have also made bipods and tripods out of saguaro ribs and even old broom handles and they work pretty good, I usually use a couple of large o-rings on the tripods, just stretch it around the sticks.


----------



## John 25-06

I use boath. bipod is good for prone and sticks are good for sitting and standing.


----------



## youngdon

Welcome to the forum John 25-06.

Have you been arguing with a certain Jew ??
And coyotes give birth to coyotes??


----------

